# IBC Standard



## Betta Adventures (Jun 16, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can find the IBC standards for all the types of bettas?
I'm part of the IBC group but I can't find it under their files, maybe I'm blind hahaha
Can Anyone help me?


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

They can be found at this link, if you're part of the Yahoo group. http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/BetterBettas/files/1 - Handbook Part II - Standards/


----------



## Betta Adventures (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank you!!!! Exactly what I was looking for!


----------

